# Track-n-rock



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Track-N-FISH*

TRACK-N-FISHYep that's my boat name submitted by Hat 80. Thanks Clyde and to all that contributed the 99 names. Need a graphic now.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I thought it was Track-N-Fish? I like both so either way nice name for the boat my friend!  Can I get a ride in June?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thats the new and improved version.*

A Rock is a fish, damn trouble maker!  LOL....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

My bad guys. It's TRACK-N-FISH. Got those damn rock on my mind. Got to get out and catch some real fish - catfish.  

Catman.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

catfish said:


> TRACK-N-FISH... Need a graphic now.
> 
> Catman.



Great name, 

as to the graphic: 

a locomotive pulling a flatbed car with a big 'ole rockfish strapped on might be good. 

congrats,
jerry


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Great name. I still like cow catcher but track-n-fish would have been my second choice. When are you gonna put the name on the boat?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jason - Always room for you on the boat. We'll go out a couple of times when you're back in June.

Jerry - I'm planning something along those llines. It'll definitely have a steam locomotive in it along with a rockfish.

Anthony - I'm going to sit down with a graphic artist hopefully this Thursday. As soon as something is finalized I'll have it put on.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds great Nick! Hope to be hanging around that area for about 10 days from the 10th thru 20th of June. I plan on fishing the whole time!  BTW did you hear back from the tournament committe?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yea, we were out of the money by about 2". I've never seen so many quality fish caught. We were throwing back 36"ers and probably should have thrown back the 40"ers. There were fish over 50" checked in at SPSP - monster fish. I hope the fall run is just as good. We'll be in the fall tournament a little wiser. If it ain't at least 40" it goes back. Never seen fishing like it is now. Any boat fishing the mid bay is limiting out in an hour or so. Should hold up for at least two more weeks with the cool weather we're having.

Catman.


----------



## ChesapeakeBT (Apr 20, 2005)

catfish said:


> Yea, we were out of the money by about 2". I've never seen so many quality fish caught. We were throwing back 36"ers and probably should have thrown back the 40"ers. There were fish over 50" checked in at SPSP - monster fish. I hope the fall run is just as good. We'll be in the fall tournament a little wiser. If it ain't at least 40" it goes back. Never seen fishing like it is now. Any boat fishing the mid bay is limiting out in an hour or so. Should hold up for at least two more weeks with the cool weather we're having.
> 
> Catman.


down by Chesapeake beach 20+ fish a day are being caught with 40's thrown back. Hacketts been doing good with chumming so has padickory. Bloody point has been real hot with most catches as deep as 75' Love point is picking up and fish has been caught trolling baltimore light and sandy point light out by the channel.

i was gonna go out today but got things to finish up and get the boat more organized! maybe tomorrow


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yea Chesapeake, the fishing has been unbeleivable. I would have never thought that the BB area would still be holding 40"+ fish. Just wish they were closer to shore so the SPSP guys could cash in. I've got a freezer full of rock, ready for some croakers now.

Catman.


----------

